

How to Make Your Boss Angry — Bad Linux Sysadmin Practices - pinehead
http://tuts.pinehead.tv/2012/10/10/how-to-make-your-boss-angry-bad-linux-sysadmin-practices/

======
bediger4000
This actually included something I do: eat over the keyboard. I always keep a
spare keyboard available, given that I first spilled tea into a keyboard
around 1990, and have ruined many since then.

But here's a challenge: pickup up your keyboard, hold it over your desk (black
surface works best), shake and tap. Count the number of eyelashes that fall
out. I bet you're surprised.

